# Fischfinder Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Sicherung 3 A



## tefting (31. Januar 2014)

Hallo Boardíes,
ich habe von meiner Holden zu Weihnachten einen Lowrance Fishfinder bekommen um dieses Jahr die Fjorde in Norwegen besser abgrasen zu können.
Ist auch alles dabei gewesen wie Akku, Geberstange, usw.
Das einzige was offensichtlich fehlt ist eine 3A Sicherung die man zwischen Fishfinder und Akku einbauen soll.
Jetzt kommt allerdings mein Problem: Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung von solchen Dingen. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob das nur bei Festmontage erforderlich ist. 
Also wer kann einem absolut ahnungslosen helfen? Das beste wär eine Zeichnung oder ein Foto.
Danke und hoffentlich brauche ich mich nicht zu sehr schämen. :c


----------



## Zanderschreck71 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischfinder Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Sicherung 3 A*

Das ist eine Schmelzsicherung, die dann sozusagen die Sollbruchstelle in der Zuleitung darstellt. Die Sicherung kommt in die + zuleitung, möglichst nahe an der batterie.


----------



## simmi321 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischfinder Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Sicherung 3 A*

Sowas brauchst du dafür :
http://m.conrad.de/ce/de/product/852863/AIV-Flachsicherungs-Halter-Kabel-Querschnitt25-mm-SicherungStandard-Flachsicherungen?ref=searchDetail

Und noch eine passende Schmelzsicherung vom Kfz-Teilehändler.
Wahrscheinlich bekommst dort auch beides .


----------



## Fordfan (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fischfinder Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Sicherung 3 A*

Hallo tefting,

solltest du das Echolot mit einem 7AH oder 9AH Akku betreiben ist diese Sicherung nicht zwingend nötig, kann aber nicht schaden. Beim Laden des Akku ist jedoch das Abklemmen des Gerätes zu empfehlen. #6

Gruß Rene


----------



## 63°Nord (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fischfinder Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Sicherung 3 A*

Eine Sicherung ist ganz gewiss nicht überflüssig. Ein Kurzschluss ohne Sicherung verwandelt das Echolot im ungünstigsten Fall in sekundenschnelle in Elektronikschrott.  Eine 7AH- Batterie erzeugt bei Kurzschluss eine enorme Stromstärke.


----------



## tefting (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fischfinder Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Sicherung 3 A*

Da steh ich nun, ich armer Tor, und bin so klug als wie zuvor. Kann mir da jemand von Euch eventuell die große Erleuchtung bringen. Danke.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fischfinder Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Sicherung 3 A*

natürlich brauchst du eine Sicherung!
Siehe hier wie die Halterung für die Sicherung aussieht
und ist spritzwasserdicht.
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/852863/AIV-Flachsicherungs-Halter-Kabel-Querschnitt25-mm-SicherungStandard-Flachsicherungen?ref=list


----------



## zokker (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fischfinder Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Sicherung 3 A*

Was bist du von beruf. Bauing. Ich fass es nicht. Das ist schulwissen. Schnapp dir den kram, gehe in  eine kfz werkstatt, die haben alles da, dauert max 2min.
Gruß...


----------



## tefting (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fischfinder Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Sicherung 3 A*

Mensch zokker, du bist aber ein ganz Schlauer. Hut ab, aber nicht alle sind so allwissend wie du!


----------



## zokker (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fischfinder Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Sicherung 3 A*



tefting schrieb:


> Mensch zokker, du bist aber ein ganz Schlauer. Hut ab, aber nicht alle sind so allwissend wie du!



Das hat nichts mit schlau- oder allwissenheit zu tun. Das ist alltagswissen über das ein bauingenieur verfügen sollte. Kein wunder das bauvorhaben in deutschland ständig aus dem ruder laufen.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fischfinder Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Sicherung 3 A*

Es gibt keine dumme Fragen!

Es gibt nur dumme Antworten!


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fischfinder Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Sicherung 3 A*

Genug der hohlen Phrasen... 


da alle Fragen geklärt sind und ich keine Lust auf noch mehr Zickerei habe ist hier dicht.


----------

